# Bark or no bark



## Buzzman11 (Jan 30, 2021)

I’m preparing some oak which I’ll be burning with charcoal in my Masterbuilt 1050. 

Is it best to remove the bark?

Thanks


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 30, 2021)

If it’s lose I remove it. If not I don’t worry about it! Never any issues with flavor


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 30, 2021)

I agree with SmokingUPnorth..


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2021)

Yup it won't hurt to leave it on. Inspection might even show you are getting some extra proteins.     

Warren


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 30, 2021)

if bark makes it to fire it gets burnt. if it falls off and my belly dont get in the way i pick it up and it gets burnt.


----------

